# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  فقراء ينقبون في حاويات النفايات بحثا عن لقمة العيش

## ادارة المنتدى

هم أناس يأكلون ويشربون ويكبرون، ويتاجرون أحيانا، بما تجود به الحاويات عليهم من بقايا طعام وخردة، هذه قصتهم باختصار. يدفعهم فقرهم إلى حاويات الأحياء والضواحي، لعلّ فيها كسرة من خبز تسد الرمق، أو قطعة قماش يمكن ان تزيد من عدد الرقاع على ثيابهم وتمنح مزيدا من الألوان لحياتهم الكالحة. ومنهم من يبحث أو ينبش الحاوية بأكملها، بل ويقلب أعلاها أسفلها عن قطعة معدن أو ما يمكن بيعه كخردة، جراء أجر زهيد أو مردود متواضع. "نباشو حاويات النفايات" باتوا مشهدا اعتياديا في لوحتنا الاجتماعية، ولم يعد مستغربا عندما يتسلق أحدهم ظهر الحاوية التي تعلوها أكوام القمامة بحثا عن بقايا طعام أو مخلفات يجمعونها لبيعها بالقطعة أو بالوزن في أماكن تجميع أعدت لهذه الغاية. أحمد ويوسف شقيقان لا يتجاوز عمراهما الـ14 عاما يجوبان شوارع إحدى مناطق عمان الغربية وهما يجران حماريهما كل يوم للبحث في الحاويات أمام عماراتها بحثا عن ما تبقى من مواد بلاستيكية أو معدنية يمكن بيعها في سوق الخردة، لتحصيل بعض الإيراد الذي يسد الرمق. وعلى الرغم من تخوفهما من الإجابة عن الأسئلة تحسبا للوقوع في مصائد المطاردات من الجهات الرقابية، إلا أن الكلمات القليلة التي نطقا بها كانت تشير إلى أنهما يعملان لحساب شخص أو عدة أشخاص يحصلون على الجزء الأكبر من عوائد ما يجمعانه. وتشير أرقام دائرة الإحصاءات إلى أن عدد الأطفال العاملين في الفئة العمرية من 5 سنوات إلى 17 سنة يقدر بنحو 32676 طفلا، 32.4% منهم في عمان. ويقول المواطن محمد حمدان إنه قبيل وصول سيارات جمع الحاويات أو كابسات النفايات التابعة للأمانة، يقوم شاب عشريني كل يوم في إحدى مناطق عمان، بإيقاف سيارته "البك أب" أمام الحاويات لتفقدها و"نبش" كل حاوية للبحث عن ما يمكن أخذه ومن ثم بيعه في أسواق متخصصة مثل المعادن وخصوصا علب المشروبات الغازية أو البلاستيك أو الأخشاب. عمل هذا الشاب لا يمكن وصفه بالعشوائية، إذ يبدو عليه التركيز في البحث، إضافة إلى دقة معاينته للقطع التي قد يجدها، بحيث يعيد القطعة التي لا تلبي المواصفات المطلوبة أو يلقيها على الأرض غير آبه بما قد يحدثه ذلك من فوضى حول الحاوية. ولا يختلف حال هذا الشاب عن كثير من أقرانه وزملاء له في المهنة بات عملهم أمرا غير سري أو يدفعهم للخجل، بل منهم من تراه يأتي في حلة لا تبدو عليها آثار الفقر كغيره من الأناس العاديين أو حتى الموظفين القاصدين مقار عملهم عند كل صباح. هكذا يراهم المتقاعد أبو أحمد الذي يجلس على شرفة منزله كل صباح يراقب التحركات في الشارع المحاذي لمنزله. ويؤكد المواطن أبو أحمد أن هؤلاء "النباشين" في السابق كانوا يأتون إلى الحاويات خلسة إما في الليل أو في ساعات الفجر الأولى قبل ان يستيقظ السكان من نومهم، أما الآن فإنهم يأتون في وضح النهار وقد يترددون أكثر من مرة على المنطقة ذاتها علهم يجدون ما قد يكون ألقي بعد مغادرتهم إياها أول مرة. ورغم تعاطف أبو احمد معهم، إلا انه ينتقد سلوكهم الذي قد يخلّف أكواما من النفايات حول الحاوية تصبح مرتعا للقطط وسببا في انتشار الذباب والقوراض حولها. الخبير الاقتصادي، حسام عايش، يقول إن من يعملون في هذه المهنة تتعدد دوافعهم وأسبابهم، فمنهم من هو محتاج فعلا للقوت القليل الذي يكسبونه من بواقي ما قد يلقى في هذه الحاويات أو ثمن بيعه، ومنهم من حولها إلى صناعة ومصدر للإيرادات من خلال تحويل محتوياتها وإعادة تدويرها واستخدامها بشكل أو طريقة أخرى. ويرجح عايش الخيار الثاني، معتبرا ان 60% إلى 80% من العاملين في هذا المجال يهدفون إلى تأمين مصدر إيرادات إضافي وليس بدافع العوز. يذكر أن آخر رقم رسمي للفقر في المملكة أصدرته دائرة الإحصاءات العامة العام الماضي يحدد نسبة الفقر في المملكة بـ13%، فيما بلغ معدل البطالة للربع الثاني من العام الحالي 13% أيضا. ويشير عايش إلى ان جماعات أو مؤسسات تعمل في الظل في هذا المجال، كما توظف لهذه الغاية أطفالا وشبابا يمشطون حاويات المناطق بخاصة في عمان الغربية باعتبار سكانها أكثر استهلاكها وإلقاء لمواد يمكن إعادة استخدامها. ويعتبر عايش أن هذه الظاهرة تشوّه صورة المجتمع المحلي وخصوصا في مواسم السياحة، داعيا الجهات ذات العلاقة وتحديدا أمانة عمان إلى التفكير في أساليب من شأنها الحفاظ على محتويات الحاويات والحد من العبث فيها. كما يلفت عايش إلى إمكانية الاستفادة من موجودات هذه الحاويات بأساليب حضارية وتشغيل أشخاص بشكل قانوني للعمل في هذه المهنة يحصلون مقابل عملهم على مصدر للعيش.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

